# [Clavier]Créer une nouvelle "couche" avec une touche de verr

## Napoleon

Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas si la chose suivante est aisée à « bidouiller » ni si quelqu’un c’est déjà demandé comment l’on fait, en tout cas, j’aimerais assigner à une touche de mon clavier (peut-étre menu ou super voir même un raccourci clavier ; le choix de celle-ci importe peut), une fonction particulière consistant à faire basculer le clavier vers une nouvelle couche créer de toute pièce.

(dans la suite, je désignerais cette touche par « PLUS »)

Cette touche, serait donc une touche de verrouillage dont le comportement est assimilable à celui de caps_lock : une pression sur PLUS et les autres touches ont des fonctions différentes de l’accès directe, une seconde pression sur PLUS et on retourne au mode normal.

Une telle chose est-t-elle possible ? (oui à priori mais…) comment ?

Cordialement,

----------

## Napoleon

Je suis conscient de la singularité de mon message mais celui-ci arrivant en bas de liste un up s’imposait  :Very Happy: 

----------

## truc

puisqu'on parle de bidouille, pourquoi pas deux configurations de xbindkeys, une avec presque rien sauf le raccourci PLUS qui lance un script qui tue xbindkeys et relance une nouvelle instance avec tes raccourcis spéciaux+le raccourci PLUS de retour à la normale(kill+nouvelle instance xbindkeys avec conf normale)?

C'est une bonne bidouille ça non?  :Razz: 

Curiosité, pourquoi donc?

----------

## Napoleon

J’ose à peine dire ce dont je compte faire, et tu comprendra pourquoi une fois que je t’aurais éxpliqué :

Je suis essentiellement francophone (et utilise la disposition bépo), mais de temps en temps, je suis appelé à tapper en arabe. Mon utilisation de cette dernière est donc marginale et essentiellement exceptionnel pour m’investir à aprendre la disposition arabe qui plus est, est complètement in-ergonomique (une lettre importante de l’arabe se trouve sur le « ² » de l’AZERTY…).

Mon idée était donc de faire une disposition arabe calquée sur le bépo, ainsi, la lettre arabe « [url=http://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/ا]أ[/url] correspondant du A, ce retrouverais sur la même touche que cette dernière. De manière analogique toutes les lettres arabes se retrouveraient superposées à leur homologues latines soit un moyen mnémotechnique de retenir leur emplacement pour les râres fois où j’aurais à les utilisés.

C’est là où tu interviendra pour me dire que je n’ai qu’à créer une autre disposition distincte de bépo sur le système et suicher entre elles via le module de basculement de clavier…

Oui mais non, ce « bépo-arabe » étant trop lié à bépo, je le préfère en temps que « sous-disposition » accessible par une touche de verrouillage plutôt que distinct de la disposition initiale.

Thats all folks

----------

## zyprexa

Bonjour,

Alors en utilisation type touche shift, je verrais bien l'utilisation de la touche morte fenêtres© comme elle est utilisée (ou était utilisée) dans compiz.

Sinon, je vois deux façons de faire :

- le switch simple, notamment par une simple règle xorg.

- l'utilisation d'une touche meta supplémentaire (une touche morte comme la touche fenêtres©), ce qui implique création d'un keycode, l'association d'un nom et au final l'ajout de toutes les touches arabes à la suite de la keymap, mais avec la bascule win.

PS : il faudrait éviter la manière "crade" qui consiste à pourrir les fichiers systèmes, car ces modifs disparaissent à la premiere maj... xbindkeys est le chemin de la lumière  :Smile: 

Quoi qu'il en soit, cela implique de créer ta propre keymap... c'est faisable, mais ca prend du temps.

----------

## Napoleon

Bonjour,

 *zyprexa wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> Alors en utilisation type touche shift, je verrais bien l'utilisation de la touche morte fenêtres© comme elle est utilisée (ou était utilisée) dans compiz.

 Je l’utilise déja pour autre chose  :Smile:  ; évidement, il reste encore plein de candidates en accès directe mais je pensais plutôt à un racourci-clavier du style Ctrl–Alt–B.

Sinon, je vois deux façons de faire :

 *zyprexa wrote:*   

> - le switch simple, notamment par une simple règle xorg.

 C’était la manière que je voulais éviter  :Very Happy: 

 *zyprexa wrote:*   

> - l'utilisation d'une touche meta supplémentaire (une touche morte comme la touche fenêtres©), ce qui implique création d'un keycode, l'association d'un nom et au final l'ajout de toutes les touches arabes à la suite de la keymap, mais avec la bascule win.

 

Hmm, entendons nous bien, quand tu me propose l’utilisation d’une touche meta supplémentaire, tu me propose bien un modificateur mort ? hmm :/ Si c’est le cas, je suis au regrés de re-préciser que ce que je cherche à obtenir est l’éffet d’une touche de verrouillage, s’appartenant d’avantage à caps_lock, ce que j’ai appeler dans mon premier post « PLUS » est une sorte « arabic_lock »

 *zyprexa wrote:*   

> PS : il faudrait éviter la manière "crade" qui consiste à pourrir les fichiers systèmes, car ces modifs disparaissent à la premiere maj... xbindkeys est le chemin de la lumière 

 

À moins que je ne crée dans les fichier une disposition à parte entière que j’appellerais « BÉPO étendu arabe », j’imagine que si les maj ne trouvent pas par quoi le remplacer elles ne le remplaceront pas ! De toute façon, je pourrait toujours le protégé de l’écrasement dans /etc/make.conf.

 *zyprexa wrote:*   

> Quoi qu'il en soit, cela implique de créer ta propre keymap... c'est faisable, mais ca prend du temps.

 Oui évidement, je sais que c’est tout un travail, ça va de soit ^^. Mais affin de le commencer je cherche ici la syntaxe à utiliser pour créer une touche de verrouillage (la démarche est si râre que je ne trouve pas d’éxemple sur le web.

----------

## zyprexa

Pourquoi vouloir éviter le switch ?

Plus j'y songe, et plus j'ai l'impression de tourner en rond... et que le switch simple est exactement ce que tu cherches, mais tu dis vouloir l'éviter.

L'avantage de ce truc-là, c'est qu'au moins c'est documenté, et cette option permet exactement le comportement que tu décris.

 *Quote:*   

> une pression sur PLUS et les autres touches ont des fonctions différentes de l’accès directe, une seconde pression sur PLUS et on retourne au mode normal.

 

C'est bonnet blanc et blanc bonnet ... la touche caps lock permet de ... switcher la disposition latin9 vers latin9-majuscule. Et la combinaison des deux touches alt chez moi change la disposition clavier de latin9 vers qwerty et la... locke exactement comme le ferait la touche caps lock.[/quote]

Alors bon personnellement j'aime pas trop les "explique-moi ce dont tu as besoin et je t'expliquerais comment t'en passer" ... mais ta demande m'apparaît vraiment comme du pur overkill.

----------

## Napoleon

 *zyprexa wrote:*   

> C'est bonnet blanc et blanc bonnet ... la touche caps lock permet de ... switcher la disposition latin9 vers latin9-majuscule. Et la combinaison des deux touches alt chez moi change la disposition clavier de latin9 vers qwerty et la... locke exactement comme le ferait la touche caps lock.

 J’avoue ignorer que la disposition latin9-majuscule était, selon le système, une disposition aussi différente de latin9 que azerty ne l’est pour qwerty, tu m’apprends quelque chose là  :Smile: .

Bon, et puis je cède…

Un détail néanmoins, quand je passe en caps_lock mon suicheur de disposition m’affiche que je suis toujours en bépo, comme quoi la couche caps_lock n’est pas tout à fait étrangère de la casse normale, comment éxpliquer cela ?

----------

## zyprexa

C'était une analogie.... les guillemets auraient été de rigueur.

 *Napoleon wrote:*   

> J’avoue ignorer que la disposition latin9-majuscule était, selon le système, une disposition aussi différente de latin9 que azerty ne l’est pour qwerty, tu m’apprends quelque chose là .

 

A ta place j'aurai le souci de ne pas irriter ceux qui tentent de m'aider... c'est pas mon métier, je fais ça gratuitement et un peu d'humilité ne fait pas de mal...d'autant plus que les foules ne se bousculent pas dans ce sujet.

 *Quote:*   

> Un détail néanmoins, quand je passe en caps_lock mon suicheur de disposition m’affiche que je suis toujours en bépo, comme quoi la couche caps_lock n’est pas tout à fait étrangère de la casse normale, comment éxpliquer cela ?

 

C'est vague (quel switcheur ?) et je dirais que cela relève d'un autre sujet.

----------

## truc

 *zyprexa wrote:*   

> C'était une analogie.... les guillemets auraient été de rigueur.
> 
>  *Napoleon wrote:*   J’avoue ignorer que la disposition latin9-majuscule était, selon le système, une disposition aussi différente de latin9 que azerty ne l’est pour qwerty, tu m’apprends quelque chose là . 
> 
> A ta place j'aurai le souci de ne pas irriter ceux qui tentent de m'aider... c'est pas mon métier, je fais ça gratuitement et un peu d'humilité ne fait pas de mal...d'autant plus que les foules ne se bousculent pas dans ce sujet.
> ...

 

Euh, j'pense aue vous vous êtes mal compris là, j'pense pas que c'était ironique!

----------

## mp342

@Napoleon :

Je ne comprends pas bien où tu situes ton problème. Si tu veux une disposition alternative quand tu en a besoin, tu l'ajoute dans la liste des dispositions que tu utilise et, comme l'indique zyprexa, tu bascule de l'une à l'autre avec une combinaison de touche tel que alt+alt. Il y a toute une série de possibilité de disponible, 'menu' par exemple si tu veux un capslocks like.

Tu peux même redéfinir une led pour t'indiquer que tu es dans une configuration alternative. scrolllock par exemple.

Après, si tu veux une disposition clavier qui n'existe pas, tu n'as pas vraiment d'autres choix que de t'en créer une. Mais si c'est juste la disposition des touches que tu veux changer, tu ouvres les deux fichiers (celui avec les touches que tu veux et celui avec la disposition que tu veux) et tu fais du copier/coller dans un troisième !

----------

## Napoleon

 *truc wrote:*   

>  *zyprexa wrote:*   C'était une analogie.... les guillemets auraient été de rigueur.
> 
>  *Napoleon wrote:*   J’avoue ignorer que la disposition latin9-majuscule était, selon le système, une disposition aussi différente de latin9 que azerty ne l’est pour qwerty, tu m’apprends quelque chose là . 
> 
> A ta place j'aurai le souci de ne pas irriter ceux qui tentent de m'aider... c'est pas mon métier, je fais ça gratuitement et un peu d'humilité ne fait pas de mal...d'autant plus que les foules ne se bousculent pas dans ce sujet.
> ...

 En effet zyprexa, je n’étais pas ironique, j’y ai sérieusement cru.

 *mp342 wrote:*   

> @Napoleon :
> 
> Je ne comprends pas bien où tu situes ton problème. Si tu veux une disposition alternative quand tu en a besoin, tu l'ajoute dans la liste des dispositions que tu utilise et, comme l'indique zyprexa, tu bascule de l'une à l'autre avec une combinaison de touche tel que alt+alt. Il y a toute une série de possibilité de disponible, 'menu' par exemple si tu veux un capslocks like.
> 
> Tu peux même redéfinir une led pour t'indiquer que tu es dans une configuration alternative. scrolllock par exemple.
> ...

 Oui tu met le doigt dessus, je veux créer une nouvelle disposition, sauf que le problème ne se situe pas la, ce n’est pas comment créer une disposition qui me pause un soucis.

Plus précisément, je ne veux pas créer une disposition à part entière mais créer une « couche » qui donne accès à une sorte de « sous-disposition » accessible par une touche de verrouillage depuis la disposition principale. et donc, comme dis dans le titre, c’est la manière de définir une touche de verrouillage, analogue à caps_lock (et non un modificateur qu’il soit mort comme le circonflexe mort ou vif comme shift).

Évidement, tu me dira que la solution la plus simple est de créer une disposition à part entière vers laquelle je basculerais via un bon raccourci clavier ou une touche inutilisée, je m’attendais à cette réponse avant même d’avoir initier ce fil de discution  :Very Happy: .

Sauf que « oui mais non… », je cherche vraiment à avoir l’effet d’une « sous-disposition », car ce arabic_lock n’est qu’un « mode » du bépo, non une disposition à part entière (je pensais aussi à faire un greek_lock vers lequel je basculerais par pression sur la touche µ).

Je pensais à voir comment fonctionne caps_lock, pour calquer dessus le modèle d’arabic_lock sauf que je n’ai strictement aucune idée de l’emplacement de son fichier de conf.

----------

## mp342

 *Napoleon wrote:*   

> Sauf que « oui mais non… », je cherche vraiment à avoir l’effet d’une « sous-disposition », car ce arabic_lock n’est qu’un « mode » du bépo, non une disposition à part entière (je pensais aussi à faire un greek_lock vers lequel je basculerais par pression sur la touche µ).
> 
> Je pensais à voir comment fonctionne caps_lock, pour calquer dessus le modèle d’arabic_lock sauf que je n’ai strictement aucune idée de l’emplacement de son fichier de conf.

 

D'accord, mais au final il faudra bien que tu définisses la disposition des touches de cette sous-disposition et a quoi elle correspondent. Tu es en train d'essayer de recréer une keymap...

En utilisant ce qui existe, tu obtiendra exactement la même chose: une touche pour basculer vers la config alternative/revenir à la config par default.

Même l'option pour indiquer que tu es dans la config alternative existe déjà. Sous gnome, c'est dans les options de l'agencement du clavier : Utiliser les voyants du clavier pour indiquer une disposition alternative.

----------

## Napoleon

 *mp342 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> D'accord, mais au final il faudra bien que tu définisses la disposition des touches de cette sous-disposition et a quoi elle correspondent. Tu es en train d'essayer de recréer une keymap...

 

Parfaitement, on est bien d’accord, mais je n’ai pas de problème de ce point de vue là, la keymap en question est pour ainsi dire prête, je peux déjà la metre dans le répertoire des disposition est basculer dessus via l’outil de switch de kde. Ça je sais faire.

 *mp342 wrote:*   

> En utilisant ce qui existe, tu obtiendra exactement la même chose: une touche pour basculer vers la config alternative/revenir à la config par default.
> 
> Même l'option pour indiquer que tu es dans la config alternative existe déjà. Sous gnome, c'est dans les options de l'agencement du clavier : Utiliser les voyants du clavier pour indiquer une disposition alternative.

 Je te remercie de le préciser mais c’est là où ma demande est atypique (mea culpa).

Autant je suis déjà au courant de cette possibilité plus « standard », autant je cherche à créer  une touche de verrouillage permettant de basculer sur une couche de la même disposition, un peut comme le fait le [url=http://fabien.js.free.fr/index.php/clavier-le-neo-ou-l’audace-allemande ]neo allemand[/url] avec ses, non pas 3, mais 6 couches disposant toutes d’une touche/raccourci de verrouillage.

----------

